# 1st time Gene user here - Results



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, I picked up the modded Gene that I've just bought of DavecUK yesterday.

What a top bloke!! He spent ages going through everything and then helped me though an assisted/demo roast..

So.. Onto today! I couldn't wait until the weekend, so I did an early morning roast and here are the results









Dave was kind enough to pass on 2kg of Costa Rica Tarrazu San Rafael









I'm more than happy with these as a first attempt, time will tell how they taste in 5 days..

Following Dave's advice - No pre-heat - I then had the power averaging about 1170w with intermittent dips/highs up to first crack (Roasting 250g)

I can't remember what I turned the voltage down to, but the temp was maintained at a steady 134/135 during/after first crack. I'm still struggling to hear it if I'm honest, but the extra smoke definitely is an easier indication to go off anyway.

I went off sight after first crack and the roast ran for 16 mins - Turned off/cooled down within chamber.

Definitely hooked now!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

not bad...nice and even as well, try about 20 seconds less next time, same power setting n stuff.. That's the beauty of the mod, reproducibility, as long as you keep good records!

For a first attempt though...very good


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Cheers Dave - I'll be running another on Sunday so I'll try 20 seconds less


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Agree with Dave, looks good but slightly less time will present a nice roast!

Maybe dump and cool


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

The dump/cool debate continues


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Maybe dump and cool


Away with thee spawn of Satan!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha, just kidding.

Will deffo try the non dump way tonight on my MM beans.


----------



## hullcity (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks like you're off to a great start Mouse. Happy Roasting!


----------

